# Drew Gooden Picture/Update Thread



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

With Varejao out for a while, Drew is going to have to hold the fort down. Despite Gooden's occasional lapses on the court, I've never doubted for a second he's a good kid whose heart is in the right place. It's time to shine, Drew. Become the beast you were born to be.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I hope Drew has a great year. He is gonna have to play well especially with AV out for a while.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Update*












> _Cavalier Forward Makes Good on His Commitment to Provide a Positive Educational Environment for Cleveland’s Kids_
> 
> *Grand Opening of the Drew Gooden Reading and Learning Center Presented by Allstate Insurance at Cleveland’s End Neighborhood House*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Article*









More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer



> *Gooden to focus on rebounding, defense*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Million Dollar Question*

*Is Drew Gooden the mayor of New Orleans?*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Akron Beacon Journal*











> Beacon Journal | 10/23/05 | Contract deadline for Gooden to pass
> 
> *Contract deadline for Gooden to pass*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*SI.com*











> *NBA's Most Underrated Stars--East*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers: One-on-One with Drew Gooden*











> _November 15, 2005_
> *One-on-One with Drew Gooden*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*A fit at power forward*











> _*The Cavaliers’ Drew Gooden will more often than not face the likes of the NBA’s premier power forwards, including Minnesota’s Kevin Garnett.*_
> 
> *A lift at power forward*
> *Lack of a contract extension means Drew Gooden's future remains uncertain with the Cavaliers. But coach Mike Brown likes what he sees from Gooden.*
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: A fit at power forward*



> <table width="800"> <tbody><tr><td>1​</td> <td>CLE​</td> <td>LeBron James​</td> <td>SF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>13 </td> <td>39.2 </td> <td>29.0 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>53.8 </td> <td> 81.7 </td> <td>59.9 </td> <td>34 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-0.6 </td> <td>13.5 </td> <td>9.7 </td> <td>9.0 </td> <td>28.9 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>31.7​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>2​</td> <td>PHI​</td> <td>Allen Iverson​</td> <td>PG​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>15 </td> <td>43.9 </td> <td>30.6 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>47.5 </td> <td> 80.1 </td> <td>55.1 </td> <td>38 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>5.3 </td> <td>19.0 </td> <td>7.1 </td> <td>4.4 </td> <td>32.3 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>31.6​</td> </tr> <tr><td>3​</td> <td>SAS​</td> <td>Tim Duncan​</td> <td>FC​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>14 </td> <td>34.9 </td> <td>24.4 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>53.1 </td> <td> 78.2 </td> <td>57.9 </td> <td>27 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-1.8 </td> <td>13.2 </td> <td>11.4 </td> <td>19.4 </td> <td>25.5 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>30.9​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>4​</td> <td>LAC​</td> <td>Elton Brand​</td> <td>PF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>14 </td> <td>38.6 </td> <td>23.9 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>56.0 </td> <td> 71.7 </td> <td>60.8 </td> <td>38 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-1.3 </td> <td>10.1 </td> <td>8.8 </td> <td>15.7 </td> <td>22.2 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>29.8​</td> </tr> <tr><td>5​</td> <td>MIN​</td> <td>Kevin Garnett​</td> <td>F​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>13 </td> <td>40.0 </td> <td>22.2 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>56.3 </td> <td> 72.7 </td> <td>60.0 </td> <td>27 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>2.6 </td> <td>19.9 </td> <td>9.4 </td> <td>15.9 </td> <td>23.4 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>29.5​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>6​</td> <td>MIA​</td> <td>Dwyane Wade​</td> <td>G​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>14 </td> <td>38.8 </td> <td>26.3 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>45.0 </td> <td> 73.9 </td> <td>52.1 </td> <td>38 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>2.3 </td> <td>19.7 </td> <td>10.6 </td> <td>10.3 </td> <td>31.6 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>29.3​</td> </tr> <tr><td>7​</td> <td>DAL​</td> <td>Dirk Nowitzki​</td> <td>PF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>14 </td> <td>38.0 </td> <td>26.4 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>50.4 </td> <td> 87.1 </td> <td>56.2 </td> <td>27 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-1.1 </td> <td>7.2 </td> <td>6.4 </td> <td>14.1 </td> <td>26.9 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>28.5​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>8​</td> <td>BOS​</td> <td>Paul Pierce​</td> <td>SG​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>13 </td> <td>38.8 </td> <td>26.1 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>51.9 </td> <td> 81.1 </td> <td>58.6 </td> <td>37 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-0.5 </td> <td>14.9 </td> <td>10.6 </td> <td>13.7 </td> <td>26.4 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>27.4​</td> </tr> <tr><td>9​</td> <td>DEN​</td> <td>Marcus Camby​</td> <td>C​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>14 </td> <td>34.7 </td> <td>18.8 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>54.7 </td> <td> 68.8 </td> <td>57.2 </td> <td>18 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-2.8 </td> <td>9.1 </td> <td>11.5 </td> <td>21.7 </td> <td>18.7 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>27.1​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>10​</td> <td>DET​</td> <td>Chauncey Billups​</td> <td>PG​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>12 </td> <td>33.4 </td> <td>20.6 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>48.3 </td> <td> 90.3 </td> <td>57.9 </td> <td>44 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>11.6 </td> <td>33.1 </td> <td>6.4 </td> <td>4.4 </td> <td>23.8 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>26.9​</td> </tr> <tr><td>11​</td> <td>IND​</td> <td>Jermaine O'Neal​</td> <td>PF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>13 </td> <td>36.2 </td> <td>23.4 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>47.4 </td> <td> 75.0 </td> <td>53.6 </td> <td>33 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-3.7 </td> <td>9.5 </td> <td>11.6 </td> <td>17.5 </td> <td>26.0 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>25.6​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>12​</td> <td>CLE​</td> <td>Drew Gooden​</td> <td>PF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>13 </td> <td>29.5 </td> <td>17.0 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>53.8 </td> <td> 82.2 </td> <td>59.6 </td> <td>32 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-2.2 </td> <td>7.8 </td> <td>10.2 </td> <td>19.5 </td> <td>16.6 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>25.5​</td> </tr> <tr><td>13​</td> <td>MEM​</td> <td>Pau Gasol​</td> <td>PF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>14 </td> <td>38.1 </td> <td>20.8 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>47.6 </td> <td> 61.1 </td> <td>51.0 </td> <td>25 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>0.9 </td> <td>15.8 </td> <td>9.1 </td> <td>13.7 </td> <td>25.0 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>25.5​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>14​</td> <td>LAL​</td> <td>Kobe Bryant​</td> <td>SG​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>13 </td> <td>41.8 </td> <td>32.0 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>43.7 </td> <td> 83.5 </td> <td>50.0 </td> <td>26 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-0.9 </td> <td>9.7 </td> <td>7.4 </td> <td>6.6 </td> <td>35.2 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>25.3​</td> </tr> <tr><td>15​</td> <td>MIL​</td> <td>Michael Redd​</td> <td>SG​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>12 </td> <td>37.5 </td> <td>27.6 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>50.2 </td> <td> 81.7 </td> <td>57.4 </td> <td>38 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>-2.5 </td> <td>7.7 </td> <td>8.6 </td> <td>6.6 </td> <td>26.8 </td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>24.8​</td></tr></tbody> </table>


http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_ALL_PER.htm

Our boy Drew doing real well right up there with other top forwards in terms of production


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: A fit at power forward*

^ That's exactly why I'd be so very reluctant to trade Drew. I understand that in certain trade scenarios and serious Cavs discussions, it's a valid possibility but I really like the kid. Whether it's with Cleveland or elsewhere, I wish Drew nothing but the best.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Leg injury sidelines Gooden*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Leg injury sidelines Gooden*
> 
> Monday, January 16, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/22/2006 | Gooden says he wants to stay, but ...*












> _Windhorst on the NBA_
> *Gooden says he wants to stay, but . . .*
> *With trade deadline coming, `quality big' knows fate with Cavs to be sealed by money*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Drew is a lot of better than Dunleavy. We give Dunleavy $45M contract. How much are you going to give Drew?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Gooden's healthy, so Cavs are, too*












> _With the help of high percentage shots like these, Drew Gooden is fifth in the NBA in shooting percentage._
> 
> *Gooden’s healthy, so Cavs are, too*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Drew is a lot of better than Dunleavy. We give Dunleavy $45M contract. How much are you going to give Drew?


Cleveland wants to avoid tying up too much money because LeBron's max contract is coming up soon. Gooden is deserving a good payday and I think the Cavaliers realize that. The question will be if the Cleveland brass wants to commit to him. As long as Drew isn't asking for a totally ridiculous price, he'll be worth every penny. But the question still remains if we'll give him that next contract.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Drew Gooden Mailbox*












> _February 22, 2006_
> *Drew Gooden Mailbox*
> 
> _Cavaliers starting power forward, Drew Gooden has been one of the club’s most consistent performers over the past two seasons in Cleveland. This year, Gooden is averaging nearly 11 points and nine boards per contest and has netted 20 double-doubles to date.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers’ Drew Gooden Honored at 2005 Greater Cleveland Sports Awards*












> _“Good Guy” Receives the Al Lerner Community Service Award_
> *Cavaliers’ Drew Gooden Honored at 2005 Greater Cleveland Sports Awards*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Feb. 24th -* Cavalier Drew Gooden took his place among Cleveland sports figures and legends who were honored at the 2005 Greater Cleveland Sports Awards on Thursday night. Gooden was the recipient of the Al Lerner Community Service Award in recognition of his outreach efforts and his on-going generosity to a community he has made his own since becoming a Cleveland Cavalier in 2004.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Behind the Numbers: Drew Gooden*





> *Drew Gooden* is a man who can adapt to change. Since coming into the NBA as the fourth overall pick of the 2002 NBA Draft, the amicable power Gooden has had more coaches in the pros than his alma mater – the University of Kansas – has had in their entire history.
> 
> So when he was traded to Cleveland in the summer of 2004, once again he had to make a change.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers Mailbox: Drew Gooden*












> *Cavaliers Mailbox: Drew Gooden*
> 
> _You watch the games, you see the scores, but how do you really know what's going on in NBA Playoffs 2006? NBA.com has infiltrated the action with the ultimate insiders -- the players themselves. We're giving you an exclusive look at the postseason with a *roster of player mailboxes*.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Gooden plays waiting game*












> *Gooden plays waiting game*
> *Forward’s decision to re-sign with Cavs may hinge on James taking extension*
> 
> Monday, July 03, 2006
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think it's worth something that Drew wants to be here so bad. He wants a home and I like his loyalty. 

:cheers:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs' Gooden shows plenty against Celtics*












> *Cavs' Gooden shows plenty against Celtics*
> 
> Wednesday, October 11, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Just Like They Drew it Up*










> *Just Like They Drew it Up*
> 
> Is it possible that one of the Cavaliers’ primary offensive threats basically hasn’t had a play called for him in the past two years?
> It’s not just possible – it’s a fact. And it’s one that Mike Brown and that player, Drew Gooden, readily admit to. Has it hampered Gooden over the past two years? Not even a little. It didn’t on Sunday afternoon against New Jersey and certainly didn’t in the series against Washington in which Gooden finished tops in the NBA in field goal percentage (.610) and averaged 14.5 points per contest.
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *Q: I've been trying to come up with the words to describe that thing on the back of Drew Gooden's head/neck. So far I came up with "neck goatee" and "vertebrae toupee." Suggestions?
> --Jim D., Perrysburg, Ohio*
> SG: I'd go with "lost bet." There's no way Gooden grew that thing on his own accord. I think he was playing poker with some teammates on the plane, they soaked him of everything he had, he wanted to keep playing, and then Damon and LeBron told him, "All right, if you lose this next hand, you have to shave your head for the entire 2006-07 season except for one really ugly patch of hair on the back of your neck." And he stupidly agreed. I don't care what he says now, that's what happened.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/070511


----------



## dc30bjorn (Jun 25, 2007)

*I AM A BIG FAN OF DREW GOODEN. IS HE REALLY GONNA BE TRADED TO BULLS? I BELIEVE THAT IF HE WILL BE GIVEN THE OPPORTUNITY TO PLAY (OFFENSE) HE CAN BE AT HIS BEST.*:cheer: :twave:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Drew's time*












> *CAVALIERS*
> *Drew's time*​
> Sunday, October 07, 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Rush Hour on 90*
























> *Rush Hour 90*​
> There was a point in Drew Gooden’s professional career that being mentioned in the same sentence as “stability” would have been unthinkable.
> 
> After all, this is the same guy who played on three different teams after three years in the league and who’s had more head coaches as a pro as his alma mater – Kansas – had in the 107-year history of the program.
> ...


----------

